
Atlantis in the Mountains of Italy (2007) - tzar
https://web.archive.org/web/20100821225305/http://www.enlightennext.org/magazine/j36/damanhur.asp?page=1
======
leroy_masochist
Here's a link to the website of the organization itself:
[http://www.damanhur.org/en/what-is-damanhur](http://www.damanhur.org/en/what-
is-damanhur)

It provides a much more clearly laid out view of what is going on here, and
somehow manages to be less of a sales document than the OP article.

------
staplers
This reads more like a pamphlet you'd be handed at a bus station than
compelling journalism.

------
soared
Very interesting. Seems kind of odd to me - it costs 169 USD per day to visit.
Thats more than any other full day activity I can think of.

~~~
briznad
cheaper than Bhutan [https://www.thisbatteredsuitcase.com/how-much-does-it-
really...](https://www.thisbatteredsuitcase.com/how-much-does-it-really-cost-
to-visit-bhutan/)

------
MrJagil
Quite impressive temples:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temples_of_Humankind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temples_of_Humankind)

